# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Τάκης Καζάκος

## Polyneikos

Mιας και εχουμε αναφερει πολλους αθλητες από το παρελθον θα ήθελα να βαλω και 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Τακη Καζακο,έναν αθλητη που κατέβαινε σε αγώνες από τα τελη της δεκαετίας του 1960 (!!) σε ηλικια 20 ετων ,στο πρωτο Mr Hellas που διοργανωθηκε το 1968 είχε παρει την 5η θεση,εναν αγωνα που υπενθυμιζω ότι είχε κερδίσει ο μεγαλος Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας !!
Μπορεί αυτα τα σώματα τωρα να δείχνουν καποιες ασυμμετρίες ή να μην είναι πληθωρικα αλλά μην ξεχναμε ότι εκεινα τα χρονια το άθλημα ήταν αγνωστο στην Ελλαδα και όλοι αυτοι οι αθλητες συνετέλεσαν στην παρθενογένεση του αγωνιστικου bbing στην Ελλαδα !! Respect !!

*Τακης Καζάκος ή Ξανθος Άδωνις όπως τον ανεφεραν τα περιοδικα της εποχής !!


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτογραφιες ρετρο, του Τακη Καζακου,γνωστου αθλητη της δεκαετιας του 1960 & 1970 ή Ξανθού Αδωνη όπως τον αποκαλουσαν τα περιοδικα της εποχης...

----------


## Dinosaure

Καταπληκτικές, φίλτατε!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Όπως το υποσχέθηκες......!! Σαν το παλιό, καλό κρασί...!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τακης Καζάκος ,από τους πρώτους αγωνιστικούς αθλητές.
Οι Φωτογραφίες είναι από το 1969, όπου υπήρχε μια ομάδα αθλητών και φίλων που ανακαλύπταν δειλά δειλά το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding, MΠουζιάνας,Κωστογλάκης,Κούκος,Χαλιος,Μπατής,Πηττάς κτλ

----------


## Muscleboss

Ιστορικό υλικό... :03. Clap: 

Φαντάζομαι πως έβλεπε τότε ο κόσμος αυτούς τους αθλητές..

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος No5-Mάιος 1968 φιλοξενήθηκε μία συνέντευξη του Τάκη Καζάκου στις σελ. 16-17 που σας την παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## vaggan

εχουμε πληροφοριες γιαυτον?συνεχισε αγωνιστηκα η σταματησε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αθλητής που δεν έκανε πολλούς αγώνες, αλλα κοσμούσε συχνα-πυκνα τα περιοδικα του Ζαπατίνα.
Σε αυτη την σελίδα, απο το Mr Υφήλιος της IFBB στο Βελιγράδι, δίπλα στον αθλητή-θρύλο *Chuck Sipes*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το περιοδικό *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* τεύχος Νο 39-40 – Μάρτιος - Απρίλιος 1971 είχε εξώφυλλο τον Τάκη Καζάκο. Για κάποιο διάστημα ο Τάκης Καζάκος είχε εργαστεί στο κατάστημα, μαζί με τον Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη μετέπειτα πρόεδρο της IFBB στην Ελλάδα.

Από το Blog.athlitis.gr

----------

